# SIX13 frame weights



## skateparks (Nov 29, 2002)

Has anyone weighed a stripped SIX13 frame and/or fork? We are building a 48cm and wanted to begin plugging the weights in...


----------



## Boise100 (Sep 9, 2003)

I don't know the exact weight. I've hear that there was some controversy about the exact weight.


----------



## split (Mar 22, 2004)

According to weightweenies, the SIX13 in 56cm is listed at 1536g inc SI BB and seat collar. I don't know if that helps, since you have a 48cm.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Here is the link:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=roadframes

If you like Cannondales and are weight driven- go with the CAAD8 frame instead.


----------



## dave11 (Jan 31, 2003)

*My six13 wieghs more than last years CAAD7*

Both w/ DA 10. same saddle/post/wheels. differnt but similart wt bar and stem. A size 59 six13 weighs about 0.2 lbs more than a 60 cm CAAD7. The CAAD8 is supposedly lighter.

The ride on the 6 13 is awesome though. If it is weight your after, go CAAD8


----------



## Boise100 (Sep 9, 2003)

was it the six13 frame that had the "legalize my Cannondale" advertisment?


----------



## dave11 (Jan 31, 2003)

*Yeah at 16.5 lbs*

Mine is very legal....


----------



## Boise100 (Sep 9, 2003)

dave11 said:


> Mine is very legal....


Well, maybe cannondale needs to pressure UCI to raise the minimun so it will be a true statement.


----------



## dave11 (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah then everybodys bike would be illegal and we'd all be happy right.


----------

